# Power loss when passing.



## Frank L M (Sep 14, 2018)

In September, we bought a 2017 LS with 65,000 miles on it and have driven it about 3000 miles. Sometimes, when I am on the highway and pull out to pass, it feels like it downshifts and experiences hard deceleration. This lasts about 2-3 seconds then it up-shifts and smooths out. By then I have pulled back in the right lane and wondering what just happened. Today was the 3rd time that is has occurred. No check engine light and after it happens, everything runs fine. This is my first experience with a turbo, so I am wondering if the turbo is having issues.
Thanks Frank


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Frank L M said:


> In September, we bought a 2017 LS with 65,000 miles on it and have driven it about 3000 miles. Sometimes, when I am on the highway and pull out to pass, it feels like it downshifts and experiences hard deceleration. This lasts about 2-3 seconds then it up-shifts and smooths out. By then I have pulled back in the right lane and wondering what just happened. Today was the 3rd time that is has occurred. No check engine light and after it happens, everything runs fine. This is my first experience with a turbo, so I am wondering if the turbo is having issues.
> Thanks Frank



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Sorry about your problems, given time someone who knows the issue will respond. Sometimes the Facebook group is faster though.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Frank L M (Sep 14, 2018)

I took it by O'Reilly's today and they put the tester on it but it showed no codes. I only drove it about 150 miles after it happened. It wouldn't have cleared the codes so soon would it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think there's so many start ups. Is what was mentioned. Where it will go away if nothing is wrong.

Used to be a 60 mile reset thing.


----------



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

Sounds like you may have a restriction in your exhaust. Most likely the catalytic convertor. On the older GM 2.4 ecotecs, they’d drop passing gear and the tac would peg out, and default the transmission into neutral. Have someone remove the O2 sensors and do a pre and post backpressure test.


----------

